# Kreditkartnr. umgelenkt oder Seite durch Webwasher geblockt



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
war auf der Seite des Zahlungsunternehmens CCBill.com und wollte meinen Account stornieren. Die Seite ist 128bit verschlüsselt. Ich habe meine Kreditkartennummer eingegeben und habe "stornieren" gedrückt. Dann kam die Meldung "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden". 
Danach habe ich meinen Account nochmal aufgerufen, hier war mein Account wunschgemäß storniert.
Ich habe jetzt Angst, das meine Kreditkartennummer abgefangen wurde.
Oder kann es sein, dass die Seite wegen dem Webwasher nicht angezeigt werden konnte?
Habe im Webwasher "Zugriffskontrolle", "Privatsphäre" und "Standard-Filter" komplett aktiviert.

mfg
Benji


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2003)

Möglich ist alles.
Ohne genaue Kenntnis der Umstände kann man sich dazu nicht seriös äußern.
Wenn der Account storniert wurde, scheint es doch irgendwie geklappt zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Heiko,
ja, geklaptt hat es. Bin nur skeptisch, weil ich  nach dem stornieren "im Nichts" gelandet bin.

Benji


----------



## Heiko (20 Oktober 2003)

Wie gesagt: kann alles gewesen sein.
Beobachte mal Deine KK-Umsätze, mehr kannst Du eigentlich aktuell nicht tun.
Dein Webwasher kann auch Schuld gewesen sein, das ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Der funktioniert eigentlich weitgehend komplikationslos.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2003)

Habe meinen Kreditrahmen auf "tut nicht weh, wenn soviel abgebucht würde" runterstufen lassen.

wäre auch eine netter Verbesserungsvorschlag für die Telekom->
Telefonrechnungsbegrenzung. Soll´s ja geben, nur funktionierts nicht.

Gruß Benji


DSL=DialerSichereLeitung


----------



## Raimund (20 Oktober 2003)

*CCBill.com*

@Gast,

Du kannst doch den Support von CCBill.com anmailen:

http://www.ccbill.com/customer-service.html

Wenn Dir via KK nach Vertragskündigung Beträge abgebucht werden, dann hast Du jederzeit die Möglichkeit zu stornieren. Das ist ja gerade der Vorteil gegenüber den Dialerdealern!

Was Tikomm angeht: Die sind der Meinung, dass der Kunde auf seiner Hardware Kostenbeschränkungen einstellen kann.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2003)

Danke Raimund!
Habe den Support angemailt und die Sache geschildert.
Meine Kreditkartenbank sitzt in Berlin, da dürfte das Rückbuchen kein Problem sein. 
Ich habe vielleicht auch etwas zu panisch reagiert, denn es wurde eh´nur meine Kreditkartennummer und Emailadresse übermittelt.  
Die Chancen, das jemand den passenden Namen dazu findet dürften so groß sein wie das jemand die 128er-Verschlüsselung knackt. 

Das hat man nun davon, das man US-Modellbahnfan ist. Nix xxx


Benji


----------

